# Office vivs



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

So i had my camera at the office today and took some pics of some of the tanks, can you see why my boss thinks i am crazy. 


here is the 55 gallon with a waterfall that i built myself with styro foam and cement and it houses a 2.3 azureus.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

here is the 90 that was just finished last week, its gonna take a while before it looks nicer sinc the plants are not grown in yet.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

here are the 25 gallon verticals


















The reginas

















and the 15 gallon hex that is always fogged up so its hard to get a pic.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

amazing vivs
and nice frogs (love the reginas)


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

All those at work? They look great. That terribilis tank should look good when it ages.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Where do you work man?!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

They look great Julio, I love that 1st one.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Where do you work man?!


I work in the city, i run a swim school 



Devanny said:


> They look great Julio, I love that 1st one.


Thanks Dvanny, the 55 looks great now that its grown in a bit.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am sneaking another tank in there this weekend, so hopefully my boss wont notice for a few days.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> I work in the city, i run a swim school.


 
Really? I thought you had some tech job....computers....electrical stuff....possibly cubicle / office viv type job.

Teaching swimming sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i hardley get to teach anymore, but i really do enjoy it as it makes my day go by pretty fast, i am mainly stuck in the office telling people what to do. Remember that i had to leave Jason's meeting in the Spring cause i had a swim meet.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice! You are lucky! I got yelled at (and forced to remove) a 2 gallon Nano reef tank here at work. I used to teach swimming lessons as well (I was a lifeguard for many years). It is fun and very rewarding - I hate to hear of people who can't swim.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lol, i think i am inching my way there where my boss is gonna tell me to get vrything out. 
Swimming is fun nd it dfinitely is rewarding.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Well done Julio, they all look very nice.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

They look awesome man! Where in the city are you? I wanna see those tanks in person some day.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

my office is at 49th and 3rd, if you guys wanna come by anytime just let me know and i can try and set that up.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah, I see... you're up there... I'm down here by the financial district... Broadway and Wall St. ... Maybe one of these days, I'll take a long lunch and make the trip up there.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Man, Julio. You put me to shame! I only have one small tank (16") in my office...though I suppose I could always fit more!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Man, Julio. You put me to shame! I only have one small tank (16") in my office...though I suppose I could always fit more!


well, i get away with a lot cause my boss knows that if i leave the company he will pretty much be screwed and be forced to really work hard.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Julio said:


> my office is at 49th and 3rd, if you guys wanna come by anytime just let me know and i can try and set that up.


Is it in a gym or something? I used to work near there at Citicorp Center and didn't know anything like that was near there


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

No, we dont' have a pool at the office, all our pools are spread out throughout the city, BK, Queens and Jersey, i just get to do a lot of running aroudn from pool to pool to make sure everything is ok then head to the office to do nothing most of the day except build vivs.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sounds like a great job.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

eos said:


> Sounds like a great job.


Yeah really, you guys need a computer programmer?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah really, you guys need a computer programmer?


lol, if we didn't have one i would hire you, but we already sorry. I will let you know if he screws up and gets fired or quits


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

betwen me and you Chris, i think the whole office woudl be filled with vivs and we woudl both be out of a job, lol


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Either that or we would take total control


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

can you say walk-in viv?
work-in viv?
the oophagas would like it


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I would love the option to be able to have a cage in my office. That is just an amazing set up.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm kinda wondering where you're keeping the vivs. Obviously they're at work, but it looks like you've got too many that are too large to keep them all in an office or something.

They look great


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

What I find ironic is that you are at a swim school, but the frogs you keep dont swim that well


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pygmypiranha said:


> I would love the option to be able to have a cage in my office. That is just an amazing set up.


Thanks for the kind words



SmackoftheGods said:


> I'm kinda wondering where you're keeping the vivs. Obviously they're at work, but it looks like you've got too many that are too large to keep them all in an office or something.
> Most are around my desk area the 2 very large tanks are long the entrance hall way.
> 
> They look great





frogparty said:


> What I find ironic is that you are at a swim school, but the frogs you keep dont swim that well


We don't have a pool at our office, our pools are spread out throughout the city.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Those terribs look really nice!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Julio said:


> I work in the city, i run a swim school


Thats what I need Julio....swimming lessons. I sink like a rock, which makes those triathlons even more grueling for me...

Nice vivs. I havent the nerve to put one up in my office...yet.

Shawn


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

amazin vivs. I really like nthe reggina one


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks guys!! Shawn, you sink cause you have very little body fat, which is a good thing.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Julio,

This is super random, but what swimming school do you work at? I used to work at SwimJim, if you've heard of it


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Swim Jim sucks, I run Take Me To The Water


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

definitely remember hearing about you guys in the office, what don't you like about swimjim?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wells let's see, aside from him trying to go after our pools, copying a lot of our material off our website, level system and being shady and slimy, they are douche bags, I am sure i will see him next week at the conference, plus their staff are Take Me To The Water Rejects


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

well,
he's my uncle so I guess agree to disagree.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah well, he is also very unethical


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

i actually designed the new website and can promise that none of it came from anyone else's site. But sounds like its better to let this one lie, we're a dart frog community afterall


----------



## JrayJ (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL I say let the dart frog SWIM...I know they can!!!

Some sarcasm but I really think they should be able to....shit if I was born in the water I'd be able to swim better...they say.

Very nice office vivs! I will most definitely bring a 10 gal vert to my next office, at the very least.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA Julio you crack me up bro. Sick tanks dude!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Ryan, Jray

What ever the case, are clientel is loyal and much more refine and there is a reason why we are considered the "Tiffany of swim schools" our service can not be duplicated by any other and i think our 2500 clients show that.


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

Swim wars!!


----------

